# imac G3



## néomac59 (7 Juillet 2009)

Depuis longtemps émerveillé pas l'univers Apple, j'ai toujours rêvé de posséder un Mac...
Mais les finances étant ce qu'elles sont, je me morfond a utiliser un vulgaire PC...
Pour accéder au monde d'Apple, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un "vieux" IMac G3...Tout se passait très bien jusqu'à hier lorsque j'ai voulu allumer la "bête"...et plus rien!!!! mais rien, le black out !!!Please help !!! 
Merci de votre aide
Applelement vôtre
Greg

PS: étant néophyte, je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum de discussion...:rose:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2009)

néomac59 a dit:


> Depuis longtemps émerveillé pas l'univers Apple, j'ai toujours rêvé de posséder un Mac...
> Mais les finances étant ce qu'elles sont, je me morfond a utiliser un vulgaire PC...
> Pour accéder au monde d'Apple, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un "vieux" IMac G3...Tout se passait très bien jusqu'à hier lorsque j'ai voulu allumer la "bête"...et plus rien!!!! mais rien, le black out !!!Please help !!!
> Merci de votre aide
> ...



hello
rien de rien ? 
que dalle ? 
même pas un petit "boing" au démarrage ? 

> vérifie ton cable d'alimentation

ps: ton fil sera probablement téléporté ici


----------



## néomac59 (7 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse...
NAN rien de rien, pas même le "bong" de démarrage....
j'ai fait un essai avec un autre cable d'alim et... nada!!! 
je t'avoue que je suis perdu
pas d'idée?

Merci pour le lien, je vais donc de ce pas me téléporter

au plaisir


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2009)

néomac59 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse...
> NAN rien de rien, pas même le "bong" de démarrage....
> j'ai fait un essai avec un autre cable d'alim et... nada!!!
> je t'avoue que je suis perdu
> ...



ben si rien du tout du tout, à part l'alimentation, je ne vois pas... débranche le, retire la ram, appuye sur l'interrupteur 10 secondes et laisse le débrancher une heure ou deux 
ou alors l'interrupteur naze mais je n'y crois pas trop

pour la téléportation, un gentil modo s'en chargera


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ben si rien du tout du tout, à part l'alimentation, je ne vois pas... débranche le, retire la ram, appuye sur l'interrupteur 10 secondes et laisse le débrancher une heure ou deux
> ou alors l'interrupteur naze mais je n'y crois pas trop


 
"Une ou deux" quoi ? années ? 

Certainement deux heures... 
EDIT : Mal lu la phrase, sorry...


----------



## néomac59 (7 Juillet 2009)

"retire la ram"
mais on fait comment?
ca se démonte cette bestiolle?
J'ai enlever les vis mais rien ne bouge...
"appuye sur l'interrupteur 10 secondes" celui qui est sur le devant?
Excuse moi mais je suis un bodet quand on me parle d'Apple...
Merci


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

néomac59 a dit:


> "appuye sur l'interrupteur 10 secondes" celui qui est sur le devant?


Il s'agit du bouton sur lequel tu appuyes pour démarrer ta machine


----------



## néomac59 (7 Juillet 2009)

et concernant le retrait de la ram?
on fait comment?
c'est où?


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

Essayes par ici...


----------



## néomac59 (7 Juillet 2009)

UN GRAND GRAND MERCI
J'essaie ce soir
en plus j'adore ca!!!!
je te tiens au courant
sinon autre chose...j'ai une live box a la maison branché sur mon putain de pc "de merde que je peux plus supporter tellement il plante"...
Si par miracle mon G3 redemarre...je peux balancer le net dessus et comment?
Encore un grand merci pour ta contrib


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

Tu dois pouvoir mettre ta live box dessus sans trp de soucis en passant par ton interface réseau (câble RJ45).


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2009)

Le symptôme fait pas mal penser à la carte Pav. :mouais:
En attendant, peut être un reset Pmu ?
Si t'es tout neuf chez Apple, je suppose que tu n'as pas les manuels qui vont bien.
En cas de besoin, pour les tests, tu peux m'envoyer un MP.


----------



## néomac59 (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir

"Le symptôme fait pas mal penser à la carte Pav. :mouais:
En attendant, peut être un reset Pmu ?"....
Alors la faudra que tu m'explique!!!
En fait il a redémarré vers 16h00 cet aprem...
Je l'ai de nouveau éteint...
Et la rebelote il refuse totalement de s'allumer...Ne serait-ce pas la pile?
Je suis paumé et très frustré....
C'est mon premier mac, et la franchement je sais plus quoi penser :mouais:
Merci pour ta contribution précieuse
Un néophyte


----------



## Jourdain (8 Juillet 2009)

Quand la pile est morte, il te mets une date étrange, une heure bizarre et il te le signale au démarrage. 

Et si ta bécane n'aime pas le démarrage, laisse-le allumé. Tous mes Macs restent allumés. Mon G3 restait des mois sans que je l'éteigne. Je sais, le problème de fond n'est pas résolu, mais tu pourras te servir de ton ordi.

Bon courage


----------



## ben206stras (8 Juillet 2009)

Jourdain a dit:


> Quand la pile est morte, il te mets une date étrange, une heure bizarre et il te le signale au démarrage.
> 
> Et si ta bécane n'aime pas le démarrage, laisse-le allumé. Tous mes Macs restent allumés. Mon G3 restait des mois sans que je l'éteigne. Je sais, le problème de fond n'est pas résolu, mais tu pourras te servir de ton ordi.
> 
> Bon courage


A condition qu'il puisse l'allumer et le démarrer...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> A condition qu'il puisse l'allumer et le démarrer...



ce qui est la cas actuellement


amha je penche à un condensateur de l'alimentation 

autant dire poubelle donc

@invité: c'est quoi "pav" ?

@ greg: que penser ? ben que tu as une excellente machine qui a qques années au compteur et qui a déjà dû rendre pas mal de bons et loyaux services et qu'elle a droit à un repos bien mérité !


----------



## ben206stras (8 Juillet 2009)

Depuis "vers 16h00"... En effet, pardon.:rose:


----------



## Invité (8 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> @invité: c'est quoi "pav" ?



La carte Pav (power/analog/video board) est une espèce de carte fille sur ces iMac.
C'est une pièce qui lâche assez souvent.
J'ai eu ce soucis sur un iMac 350. Le résumé est là !


----------



## néomac59 (9 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> La carte Pav (power/analog/video board) est une espèce de carte fille sur ces iMac.
> C'est une pièce qui lâche assez souvent.
> J'ai eu ce soucis sur un iMac 350. Le résumé est là !



Je capte plus rien 
il s'est rallumé ce matin avant que je parte au taf, et j'ai du l'eteindre 15 min apres...
j'aurais peu etre pas du...
Ne serait ce pas tout simplement la pile?
:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------




Invité a dit:


> La carte Pav (power/analog/video board) est une espèce de carte fille sur ces iMac.
> C'est une pièce qui lâche assez souvent.
> J'ai eu ce soucis sur un iMac 350. Le résumé est là !



autre question: le systeme d'exploitation est OS 8.2...c'est un peu court non? possible d'installer une version plus performante?

Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Juillet 2009)

Non c'est pas la pile, elle peut éventuellement (même si c'est rare sur les slot-loading, et uniquement sur certains 350 première génération) empêcher de trouver le dossier système, c'est tout.
Ce n'est certainement pas la carte Pav, d'après mon expérience (unique, c'est vrai) quand elle est morte, elle ne ressuscite pas ! 
Peut être la carte d'alim qui peut avoir des faiblesse ? 
Ca, c'est pas cher et ça se trouve facile sur La Baie.


----------



## néomac59 (9 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Non c'est pas la pile, elle peut éventuellement (même si c'est rare sur les slot-loading, et uniquement sur certains 350 première génération) empêcher de trouver le dossier système, c'est tout.
> Ce n'est certainement pas la carte Pav, d'après mon expérience (unique, c'est vrai) quand elle est morte, elle ne ressuscite pas !
> Peut être la carte d'alim qui peut avoir des faiblesse ?
> Ca, c'est pas cher et ça se trouve facile sur La Baie.


 
Merci pour ta réponse...
La le G3 tourne depuis 16h00 et bien même...
Y'a juste un truc qui me chiffone...voila la date était le 27/08/1987...c'est pas bon ca non?
Sinon cette carte d'alim est accessible?
La Baie??? c'est quoi ca??? :mouais:
Encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Invité (9 Juillet 2009)

Si la date est incorrecte, c'est la pile qui est naze (mais c'est pas très grave).
La Baie, c'est le petit nom d'Ebay !


----------



## claude72 (10 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Non c'est pas la pile, elle peut éventuellement (même si c'est rare sur les slot-loading, et uniquement sur certains 350 première génération) empêcher de trouver le dossier système, c'est tout.


La pile ne pose aucun problème sur les slot-loading... c'est sur les tray-loading, donc les modèles jusqu'à 333 MHz inclus que la pile HS empêche le Mac de trouver son dossier système pour démarrer.





> Ce n'est certainement pas la carte Pav, d'après mon expérience (unique, c'est vrai) quand elle est morte, elle ne ressuscite pas !


Non, mais certaines cartes PAV ont des problèmes de mauvais contacts et de mauvaises soudures qui causent des fonctionnements aléatoires : j'ai déjà sauvé quelques iMac slot-loading 350 et 400 MHz en ressoudant les pattes du transfo THT... : souviens-toi que dans le fil où nous discutions de tes problèmes de carte PAV je t'avais dit :



> En général, quand un appareil électronique est sensible aux vibrations, c'est qu'il a des mauvais contacts quelquepart : souvent, ce sont des soudures un peu cassées, ce qui arrive aux éléments lourds (transfo, THT, grosses résistances, etc.).
> Sur la platine PAV du iMac, il est fréquent que les soudures de la masse des potentiomètres Screen et Focus soient un peu abimées : dans un 1 temps, je te conseillerais de refaire les 12 soudures du transfo THT : les 10 de "l'arc de cercle", et les 2 qui sont juste sous les potars Screen et Focus.


... et en fait, une sensibilité aux vibrations ET/OU des fonctionnements aléatoires sont souvent les symptômes de la même panne, c'est à dire de mauvais contacts et de mauvaises soudures.


----------



## Mr Ba (10 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je passais pour ajouter une discution et j'ai vu celle ci...

Je ne sait pas si ça va vous aider mais j'ai aussi un iMac G3 depuis quelques temps (mais avec mange disque) et j'ai déjà eu un probleme similaire,  quelques heures apres avoir ramené mon iMac chez moi, il s'est aussi mis à ne pas s'allumer, le probleme s'est résolut  apres l'avoir retourné (je sais c'est bete) à croire qu'il doit y avoir un petit probleme de mauvais contact ...

Heuresement apres  je n'ai jamais eu de nouveau ce probleme (heuresement d'ailleurs parce que le mac a l'air mort...) d'ailleurs je fait toujours attention quand je le manipule de peur que le probleme ne revienne.

Bonne chance pour résoudre votre probleme


----------



## Invité (10 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> La pile ne pose aucun problème sur les slot-loading... c'est sur les tray-loading, donc les modèles jusqu'à 333 MHz inclus que la pile HS empêche le Mac de trouver son dossier système pour démarrer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, la soudure foireuse peut aussi arriver sur un composant de la carte Pav ! :rose:

En revanche, j'insiste pour la pile.
Sur mon 350 (toute première génération) sans pile et débranché du réseau électrique pendant un certain temps, il met systématiquement le point d'interrogation et ne trouve pas de dossier de démarrage. alors qu'il a a disposition un 9.2.2 et un X.3 ! 
Bon, il suffit d'un démarrage avec "alt" pour résoudre le problème, mais c'est surprenant. On dirait que la Pram est complètement zappée.


----------



## claude72 (11 Juillet 2009)

Mr Ba a dit:


> quelques heures apres avoir ramené mon iMac chez moi, il s'est aussi mis à ne pas s'allumer, le probleme s'est résolut  apres l'avoir retourné (je sais c'est bete) à croire qu'il doit y avoir un petit probleme de mauvais contact ...


Oui... ou alors parfois le problème se manifeste après l'avoir retourné (genre pour changer la pile ou pour ajouter une barrette mémoire)... c'est comme ça que ça commence, et généralement, ce sont les deux soudures de masses de la THT sous les potentiomètres Focus et Screen qui sont cassées.





			
				Invité a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'insiste pour la pile.
> Sur mon 350 (toute première génération) sans pile et débranché du réseau électrique pendant un certain temps, il met systématiquement le point d'interrogation et ne trouve pas de dossier de démarrage.


Et c'est bien un slot-loading ??? avec une coque bleue et la même architecture interne que les DV400, mais sans les prises FireWire ???

J'ai aussi un 350 MHz slot-loading (bleu) et il démarre sans pile sans aucun problème !!!


----------



## Mr Ba (11 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui... ou alors parfois le problème se manifeste après l'avoir retourné (genre pour changer la pile ou pour ajouter une barrette mémoire)... c'est comme ça que ça commence, et généralement, ce sont les deux soudures de masses de la THT sous les potentiomètres Focus et Screen qui sont cassées.



Et dans ce cas là  si on a pas envie de mettre les mains dedans (ce qui se comprend parfaitement avec ce qu'il y a dedans :affraid: ), il reste plus qu'une solution : le réparateur de télé. 




claude72 a dit:


> J'ai aussi un 350 MHz slot-loading (bleu) et il démarre sans pile sans aucun problème !!!



 Pareil pour moi


----------



## Invité (11 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Et c'est bien un slot-loading ??? avec une coque bleue et la même architecture interne que les DV400, mais sans les prises FireWire ???
> 
> J'ai aussi un 350 MHz slot-loading (bleu) et il démarre sans pile sans aucun problème !!!



Oui, oui c'est bien ce bleu là. Un Blueberry !
Le tout premier des slot-loading, j'ai plus sa date de conception en tête et il est chez des potes, mais c'est tout début 2000.
Normalement, ce genre de chose n'est pas sensé arriver sur ce modèle&#8230;


----------



## Mr Ba (15 Juillet 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, oui c'est bien ce bleu là. Un Blueberry !
> Le tout premier des slot-loading, j'ai plus sa date de conception en tête et il est chez des potes, mais c'est tout début 2000.
> Normalement, ce genre de chose n'est pas sensé arriver sur ce modèle&#8230;



Octobre 1999 d'apres wikipedia


----------



## néomac59 (3 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous
Je vous remercie avant tout de votre attention...
Je reviens vers vous pour un ptit soucis...
Mon G3 se porte comme un charme...
Cependant je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur internet
Je suis chez orange avec une livebox
Mon pc tourne sur livebox donc sans soucis
Par contre le mac, apres l'avoir connecté par la fiche éthernet, refuse de se connecter
Pourtant la personne qui me l'a vendu a pu se connecter, mais lui est chez numéricable!!!
Alors pourquoi je n'y arrive pas avec cette p... de livebox??? :mouais:
Merci encore de votre aide

appelement vôtre


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Je serais tenté de te répondre "parce qu'Orange, c'est de la daube", mais ayant pris de bonnes résolutions, je ne céderais pas à la facilité ! 

Première question par rapport à ton problème : lorsque tu tentes de connecter le Mac, est-ce que le PC est connecté ? Si oui, un mode routeur est-il activé (pour certaines Livebox/abonnements, il n'est pas possible de connecter plus d'un ordi sans intervention (payante il me semble) d'Orange)  !

Seconde question : ta connexion ethernet (onglet TCP/IP) est bien réglée sur "via DHCP ?


----------



## daffyb (3 Août 2009)

es tu sûr du câble ?
Est-il connecté au bon port Ethernet de la livebox ?
dans les préférences réseau, règle le port Ethernet sur automatique.


----------



## néomac59 (4 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je serais tenté de te répondre "parce qu'Orange, c'est de la daube", mais ayant pris de bonnes résolutions, je ne céderais pas à la facilité !
> 
> Première question par rapport à ton problème : lorsque tu tentes de connecter le Mac, est-ce que le PC est connecté ? Si oui, un mode routeur est-il activé (pour certaines Livebox/abonnements, il n'est pas possible de connecter plus d'un ordi sans intervention (payante il me semble) d'Orange) !
> 
> Seconde question : ta connexion ethernet (onglet TCP/IP) est bien réglée sur "via DHCP ?


 

Orange de la daube??? Certainement!!!
Sinon oui le PC est connecté...sinon excuse moi pour mon "inculté" mais comment savoir si le mode routeur est activé???

concernant la seconde question, tu veux savoir le réglage de ma connection sur le PC? 

Sinon chez orange, on me dit que sans avoir auparavant installé la livebox sue le mac via le cd-rom je ne peux pas me connecter...vrai? De toute façon, mon G3 tournant sous OS 8.6, je ne peux rien installer!!!

Merci encore


----------



## daffyb (4 Août 2009)

Ton PC, il est en WiFi ou en éthernet ?
Si c'est éthernet, déconnecte le et connecte le mac uniquement.
Règle le Mac en TCP IP via DHCP


----------



## néomac59 (4 Août 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> es tu sûr du câble ?
> Est-il connecté au bon port Ethernet de la livebox ?
> dans les préférences réseau, règle le port Ethernet sur automatique.


 
Bah je sais pas j'ai suivi comme un andouille le bouquin 

Je vais essayer comme ça....

Encore merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> Ton PC, il est en WiFi ou en éthernet ?
> Si c'est éthernet, déconnecte le et connecte le mac uniquement.
> Règle le Mac en TCP IP via DHCP


 

Pardon j'ai mal lu...
Ethernet oui...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

néomac59 a dit:


> chez orange, on me dit que sans avoir auparavant installé la livebox sue le mac via le cd-rom je ne peux pas me connecter...vrai?


Faux, voir ci dessous. Ils sont décidément de plus en plus nullards chez Orange ! 

Bon, sous Mac OS 8.6, la marche à suivre est la suivante :

1) TdB* AppleTalk, dans le menu local "Connexion", tu choisis "ethernet",

2) TdB TCP/IP, pareil, menu local "Connexion" tu choisis "ethernet", puis, juste en dessous, dans le menu local Configuration, tu mets "Via un serveur DHCP,

3) ça devrait marcher. si ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est que ta livebox n'est pas en mode routeur, débranches le PC et réessaie.

Par contre, ne t'attends pas à des merveilles, internet avec un système et des applications vieux de dix ans, ça risque d'être un peu &#8230; euuuh &#8230; Frustrant !

Pour la Livebox en mode routeur, je ne sais pas, il y a plusieurs modèles, et de l'un à l'autre, ça change, il y en a même un ou c'est Orange qui doit faire la manip (payante dans ce cas).

(*) TdB = Tableau de Bord


----------



## Grobaouche (4 Août 2009)

Mais tu l'avais acheté où ce mac ? Chez un particulier ? Dans un magasin ? Parce que bon cleui qui t'a refilé du matos qui marche quand il veut... pas cool le mec !

Edit : j'avais raté un post je vois que tu l'as acheté chez un particulier... Pas bien cool le gars quand même de pas t'avoir montré la machine avant de te la vendre.


----------



## claude72 (4 Août 2009)

La LiveBox de base un peu ancienne, l'Inventel blanche avec une prise USB a 2 prises Ethernet, une rouge et une jaune : par défaut, l'une est pour la connexion d'un ordinateur, l'autre pour la connexion de la TV par ADSL...

... donc si tu as déjà un PC branché sur la prise pour internet, ça veut probablement dire que tu as branché le Mac sur la 2e prise dédiée à la TV... donc ça ne peut pas fonctionner.
Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser les 2 prises pour internet, il faut que tu désactive la fonction TV : pour ça il faut rentrer dans les menus de configuration de la LiveBox (par défaut http://192.168.1.1, utilisateur = admin, mot de passe = admin) et désactiver l'option TV... et là tu peux utiliser la 2e prise Ethernet pour internet.


----------



## néomac59 (4 Août 2009)

Trop cool les gars je sais pas ce que je ferais sans vous !!!! 
Je teste ça demain et je vous dit "quoiiii" (bah oui je suis du Nord!!!)
Cordialement


----------



## néomac59 (6 Août 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> La LiveBox de base un peu ancienne, l'Inventel blanche avec une prise USB a 2 prises Ethernet, une rouge et une jaune : par défaut, l'une est pour la connexion d'un ordinateur, l'autre pour la connexion de la TV par ADSL...
> 
> ... donc si tu as déjà un PC branché sur la prise pour internet, ça veut probablement dire que tu as branché le Mac sur la 2e prise dédiée à la TV... donc ça ne peut pas fonctionner.
> Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser les 2 prises pour internet, il faut que tu désactive la fonction TV : pour ça il faut rentrer dans les menus de configuration de la LiveBox (par défaut http://192.168.1.1, utilisateur = admin, mot de passe = admin) et désactiver l'option TV... et là tu peux utiliser la 2e prise Ethernet pour internet.



Ben voila j'y suis !!!!
je te repond depuis mon Mac... Grace a tes conseils j'arrive a me connecter 
Bon ok c'est pas l'extase en terme de vitesse mais je suis quand même ravi!!!
Par contre pas moyen d'aller sur Facebook car "on" me dit que l'ordinateur est trop ancien et "on" me propose de télécharger un nouveau navigateur... je fais koi???
Oui autre chose...Je n'arrive pas a lire de cd audio...j'insère le cd, le picto apparait sur le bureau, je double-clique, une fenetre avec les pistes audio apparait, je double clique sur une piste et la message d'erreur "l'application Lecture audio Applecd n'a pau etre trouvé"
Hein???????

Merci encore

Un converti

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

bon c'est avec regret que je reviens sue cette bonne vieille Bill Gates's Machine pour faire un peu le point.
Bon donc pas moyen de se connecter a Face, ni sur les messagerie gratuites ( yahoo, hotmail ou voila)!!! pourquoi?
Sinon il rame assez (normal je crois)
Oui aussi outlook s'ouvre pas de soucis mais j'arrive sur la boite mail de l'ancien proprio!!! comment me connecter sur ma boite (utilisateur, serveur,...)???


PS:c'est marrant je viens d'allumer le pc et il a planté!!! bizarre nan? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2009)

néomac59 a dit:


> bon c'est avec regret que je reviens sue cette bonne vieille Bill Gates's Machine pour faire un peu le point.
> Bon donc pas moyen de se connecter a Face, ni sur les messagerie gratuites ( yahoo, hotmail ou voila)!!! pourquoi?
> Sinon il rame assez (normal je crois)
> Oui aussi outlook s'ouvre pas de soucis mais j'arrive sur la boite mail de l'ancien proprio!!! comment me connecter sur ma boite (utilisateur, serveur,...)???



Ben  avec une machine et un système d'au moins 8 ans d'âge, faut pas rêver non plus, hein, sous Mac OS X 10.3 ou 10.4, tu aurais une chance, mais le 9.2.2, voilà sept ans qu'il n'est plus maintenu, à la base, il est de la même génération que windows 98, donc les sites "up to date", c'est mort ! 




néomac59 a dit:


> PS:c'est marrant je viens d'allumer le pc et il a planté!!! bizarre nan? :rose:



Nan, c'est normal, ça serait qu'un PC (sous Windows, hein !) ne plante pas, qui serait surprenant !


----------



## claude72 (6 Août 2009)

néomac59 a dit:


> Ben voila j'y suis !!!!
> je te repond depuis mon Mac... Grace a tes conseils j'arrive a me connecter








> Bon ok c'est pas l'extase en terme de vitesse mais je suis quand même ravi!!!
> Par contre pas moyen d'aller sur Facebook car "on" me dit que l'ordinateur est trop ancien et "on" me propose de télécharger un nouveau navigateur... je fais koi???


Aucun des nouveaux navigateurs qu'ils te proposent ne pourra s'installer sous OS 9...

Aujourd'hui, les meilleurs navigateurs pour OS 9 sont :
 iCab 3.05 (bien qu'un peu lent...)
et
 Classilla 9.0 (tout nouveau, mis en ligne 01/07/2009, et pas encore fini... mais qui fonctionne déjà bien mieux que ses prédécesseurs Netscape 7 et Mozilla 1.21/1.31)




> "l'application Lecture audio Applecd n'a pu etre trouvé"


Ben, ça veut dire que l'application "Lecture audio Applecd" n'est pas installée...

... donc, 2 solution :
- soit tu la ré-installes depuis un CD d'install Mac Os 9 ou depuis les CD de ton iMac,
- soit tu la remplaces par iTunes *2.04*, que tu peux télécharger chez Apple (en cherchant un peu).





> Oui aussi outlook s'ouvre pas de soucis mais j'arrive sur la boite mail de l'ancien proprio!!! comment me connecter sur ma boite (utilisateur, serveur,...)???


Soit tu effaces le compte de l'ancien proprio et tu te fais un nouveau compte mél...

... soit tu modifies le compte existant, en changeant tous les paramètres pour y mettre les tiens !


----------

